# Net Prophet Event



## Riaz (21/5/14)

hi guys

our non profit org hosts this event, Net Prophet each year.

quite interesting for innovative minds.

this year its being broadcasted live via WeChat

check it out 

http://www.netprophet.org.za/Blog/Follow-Net-Prophet-live-on-WeChat/


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Thanks @Riaz


----------

